# Advice on the Immolation Scene



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I am doing a 2 part presentation on Helen Traubel for my mostly opera illiterate Toastmaster Club. For the opera part ( the second part is about her popular career- the most successful of any opera star in history.I plan to play part of the Immolation Scene with Toscanini, which is justifiably famous. It is one of my favorite arias in all of opera. My question is, if you were going to play an excerpt for novices, would you choose the first minute or the last vocal minute. I love them both and they are spectacular in different ways. The opening is so grand and builds so dramatically and the final bit is soooooo passionate. Which would you choose? By the way, I plan to use this recently posted Youtube video which is of the better of her two recordings and is straight from the 78. The sound is amazing for her voice!!!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Just to make clear... I am not asking you about Traubel's Immolation Scene specifically, since almost none of you have likely heard it, but the Immolation Scene in general.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

I would start from "Fliegt Heim ihr Raben", which is about the last 5 minutes - frequently excerpted from this point. You could then point out some leitmotifs such as the Magic Fire, Rheinmaidens, Valhalla - maybe convert a few listeners to Wagnerians!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Scott in PA said:


> I would start from "Fliegt Heim ihr Raben", which is about the last 5 minutes - frequently excerpted from this point. You could then point out some leitmotifs such as the Magic Fire, Rheinmaidens, Valhalla - maybe convert a few listeners to Wagnerians!


I agree. Wagner at his most dramatic/cinematic, and demanding the utmost from the soprano.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

No question in my mind. The last few minutes are spectacular, exciting and riveting.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The problem is that being "operatically illiterate " as you say, they don't know squat about the complex plot of the Ring and have no context or reference point . This makes it awfully hard to understand what Brunnhilde is singing about . 
My advice is to , if you have the time, tell them something about the Ring and its story and possibly play a few excerpts from it in addition to the Immolation Scene .


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Remembering to draw particular attention of course to the "redemption through love" theme that was last heard, and only heard, in Walküre.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

superhorn said:


> The problem is that being "operatically illiterate " as you say, they don't know squat about the complex plot of the Ring and have no context or reference point . This makes it awfully hard to understand what Brunnhilde is singing about .
> My advice is to , if you have the time, tell them something about the Ring and its story and possibly play a few excerpts from it in addition to the Immolation Scene .


I have done an Introduction to the Ring video and am planning on revisiting the Immolation Scene with the FABULOUS video of G. Jones from early in her career at Bayreuth. I think I may make it into at least 2 speeches. The Immolation Scene is a true PEAK Wagnerian experience for me. This speech is just about Helen Traubel and I will only be able to build up a rudimentary intro to this epic work. I'm mostly highlighting Traubel here. My speech has to be around 9 min plus 2 min. video. Still, the music is very, very exciting even without the Cliff Note intro. Thanks for your input, though.
I did do a very detailed speech on Isolde's Curse and they seemed to love it. My video turned out well. 
Most of my speeches are 7 to 15 min. Some projects for advanced speeches run 30 min toan hour. Most people have no idea how to do that . They are obviously are not opera lovers. I could do that EASILY, but have to limit my time with the speech projects I do.
John


----------

